# Thursday 20th and Friday 21st August



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone around for a game in the NW?

Willing to travel or can have a day out somewhere.

Can currently play both days, as it stands.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you free most Fridays Liver?

I'm playing this Friday with one of the other forum members but it's all the way over in Walmersley. He's only been playing 6 months and I'm a high handicapper so not sure if it's the kind of playing partners you'd be after?


----------



## stevelev (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm playing on Thursday, open to play later in the day. I usually play with father in law, we open to people joining us. Tee-time 10:08, or can book a tee time later. 

EPGC in pretty good nick at moment, greens are great, fairways not bad, I spend most of my time in the rough and its garbage in there lol.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2015)

Walmersley is well worth a visit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 18, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Are you free most Fridays Liver?

I'm playing this Friday with one of the other forum members but it's all the way over in Walmersley. He's only been playing 6 months and I'm a high handicapper so not sure if it's the kind of playing partners you'd be after?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, I just am this week.

As scouser and Dave mac will tell you, I'll play with any old chompers.

What time are you thinking of playing, and how much is it?



stevelev said:



			I'm playing on Thursday, open to play later in the day. I usually play with father in law, we open to people joining us. Tee-time 10:08, or can book a tee time later. 

EPGC in pretty good nick at moment, greens are great, fairways not bad, I spend most of my time in the rough and its garbage in there lol.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

Birchy has replied elsewhere to say that he is in Stockport at 3, but I'm welcome at his course.

I've suggested playing Stockport GC, as I believe it's a cracker, just waiting for him to reply. We'll also have to see what the price is, or if we can get a deal

Your welcome to join us there, or at Davyhulme (Birchy's track) late afternoon, if you fancy it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Walmersley is well worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Lou can you reply to duffers on OGN he's pm'd there apparently. If you've already seen it ignore me. 

Thanks


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, I just am this week.

As scouser and Dave mac will tell you, I'll play with any old chompers.

What time are you thinking of playing, and how much is it?



Hi Steve,

Birchy has replied elsewhere to say that he is in Stockport at 3, but I'm welcome at his course.

I've suggested playing Stockport GC, as I believe it's a cracker, just waiting for him to reply. We'll also have to see what the price is, or if we can get a deal

Your welcome to join us there, or at Davyhulme (Birchy's track) late afternoon, if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

I've also replied elsewhere as im in the area and happy to host at my gaffe after work.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2015)

Val said:



			I've also replied elsewhere as im in the area and happy to host at my gaffe after work.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for a game on the links Val if there's space.


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be up for a game on the links Val if there's space.
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome, tee booked for 16.48, space for 2 more if anyone's interested


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2015)

Big Karl coming so space for 1 more


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorely tempted but not sure I can get there in time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2015)

Val said:



			More than welcome, tee booked for 16.48, space for 2 more if anyone's interested
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Val see you there.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 19, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Are you free most Fridays Liver?

I'm playing this Friday with one of the other forum members but it's all the way over in Walmersley. He's only been playing 6 months and I'm a high handicapper so not sure if it's the kind of playing partners you'd be after?
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, just spoke to Peter and he cant make it to Walmersley.

His internet is knackered and he can only get on using his phone which is antique :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2015)

Ta scott. Yes hopefully going for an iron fitting at preston and having a knock with andy g. I fancy walmwrsley, so may come up one weekend. My internet is goosed so will catch up with the lads who emailed me.

Sent via telsat bakerlight phone....


----------



## Grogger (Aug 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Hi mate, just spoke to Peter and he cant make it to Walmersley.

His internet is knackered and he can only get on using his phone which is antique :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Ta scott. Yes hopefully going for an iron fitting at preston and having a knock with andy g. I fancy walmwrsley, so may come up one weekend. My internet is goosed so will catch up with the lads who emailed me.

Sent via telsat bakerlight phone....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fellas, no problem.


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2015)

4 ball now sorted for tonight with LB taking the last place


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers for the game tonight fellas.... Great night as per usual. Me and LB snuck past Val and Andy, but some great golf played by all at times. 
Wallasey gets better every time I play it. The 4th is still one of my favourite golf holes ever!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2015)

Val, I'm sorry I couldn't make it tonight I got lost in another thread and didn't realise this  was this week. It was only when Pedro txt me to see if I wanted picking up I realised what I'd done.

I even pm'd stevelev and asked him if fancied playing our match there next week.


----------



## Val (Aug 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Val, I'm sorry I couldn't make it tonight I got lost in another thread and didn't realise this  was this week. It was only when Pedro txt me to see if I wanted picking up I realised what I'd done.

I even pm'd stevelev and asked him if fancied playing our match there next week.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers boys, me and Karl knitting well together again in the Russian Stableford, we're unbeaten together.

Good that Andy could join us coming down from Preston.

I was fitted for some irons beforehand at direct golf in Moreton, so a new purchase may be in the offing soon, or ebay may get a look in.

Grogger - thanks for the offer at Walmersley. Do you and your mate play together on the weekends, if so, I may get up there one weekend.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers boys, me and Karl knitting well together again in the Russian Stableford, we're unbeaten together.

Good that Andy could join us coming down from Preston.

I was fitted for some irons beforehand at direct golf in Moreton, so a new purchase may be in the offing soon, or ebay may get a look in.

*Grogger - thanks for the offer at Walmersley. Do you and your mate play together on the weekends, if so, I may get up there one weekend.*

Click to expand...

I play on Fridays mate. I work away in the week but get Friday's off. Saturday's and Sunday's are taken up by The Mrs the baby and football. So Friday is my only day for golf up north. 

If you get another Friday free mate let me know. I'm desperate to find some more playing partners


----------



## louise_a (Aug 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Lou can you reply to duffers on OGN he's pm'd there apparently. If you've already seen it ignore me. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have only just seen this post, but there is no PM on OGN.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 20, 2015)

I would love to have another crack at Walmersley, so I would love a game on my next free Friday.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 20, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I would love to have another crack at Walmersley, so I would love a game on my next free Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you're available and I'll let foliage finder know so he can book us on if you want to? I'll ask him what Friday's he's free. He doesn't get all of them off due to work and uni but if we all give each other enough notice we should be able to work something out? 

I love Walmersley. The views are stunning on some of the holes. It's a real hidden gem and the course is really challenging


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I play on Fridays mate. I work away in the week but get Friday's off. Saturday's and Sunday's are taken up by The Mrs the baby and football. So Friday is my only day for golf up north. 

If you get another Friday free mate let me know. I'm desperate to find some more playing partners
		
Click to expand...

Cant see it happening soon, but let you know if I can.

Leeds united before golf, fair play to you.


----------



## gregbwfc (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for invite last night lads. Bit of a rush but well worth it. Course great as always, top company and a good laugh. Only a matter of time before Karl is single figures, absolutely bombing it


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 21, 2015)

A bit off topic but... take a look at the flyover video on  Walmersleys website with Peter allis doing the VoiceOver, it's very good.
I used to play the course quite a lot years ago before they built the new holes.
Its looks to of bedded in very well. 
Its a really nice enjoyable course and well worth a trip.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2015)

Grogger said:



			If you get another Friday free mate let me know. I'm desperate to find some more playing partners
		
Click to expand...

Grogger, Fridays are 'usual' work days for me but in the event I run wild and run free one week, I'll be sure to give you a nudge. Not played Walmersley and don't think you and FF have played my gaff so would be happy with either if and when we can.


----------



## stevelev (Aug 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			A bit off topic but... take a look at the flyover video on  Walmersleys website with Peter allis doing the VoiceOver, it's very good.
I used to play the course quite a lot years ago before they built the new holes.
Its looks to of bedded in very well. 
Its a really nice enjoyable course and well worth a trip.
		
Click to expand...

Flyover especially with voiceover is great. I've had a look at the website of the guys who do the flyover section of the website and it is a shame not more clubs would look at it.  Is a real selling point, especially when looking at booking a course never been to before, or prior to playing course opens, gives you a better idea of the track to help you prepare.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Aug 21, 2015)

Glad to see all the good vibes for Walmersley on here! Me and Grogger had a nice little hack around 18 holes today despite the weather. If anyone fancies a game PM me, I can book you on as a members guest, provided I'm playing as well of course, and it's Â£15 per round.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 21, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Grogger, Fridays are 'usual' work days for me but in the event I run wild and run free one week, I'll be sure to give you a nudge. Not played Walmersley and don't think you and FF have played my gaff so would be happy with either if and when we can.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good! You still in Bury mate?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2015)

For my sins mate, yes. More than happy to skip a comp if a late Saturday pm does come free for ya in September.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 21, 2015)

Odvan said:



			For my sins mate, yes. More than happy to skip a comp if a late Saturday pm does come free for ya in September.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate I'd be up for that. What course do you play?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2015)

Stand GC


----------

